# 16TB in the space of a shoebox! Badass custom case build in timelapse!



## newtekie1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Part1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BatakM9iAik

Part2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPjcXkKxkIA

More Info About the System:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Fs4jQh2iCQ

Yes they are long, but just so amazing to watch.  No, this is not me, just something I stumbled upon surfing youtube and though I'd share.  I wish I had that kind of skill.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 23, 2010)

he did an amazing job!


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2010)

/Speechless


----------



## JanJan (Oct 23, 2010)

lol is it a good idea to let sparkles fly at the drives like that?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 23, 2010)

That was incredible. Makes me want to learn some fabrication and do the same thing


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 23, 2010)

JanJan said:


> lol is it a good idea to let sparkles fly at the drives like that?



The drives used in the build process were just dummy drives to get the spacing right.  He swapped in the real drives once everything was done.  Chances are the drives he used in the build process weren't even functional to begin with, or were probably so old and small it didn't matter if they were killed in the process.  Hell he slams them down on the table right at the beginning, that can't be good for them.


----------



## JanJan (Oct 23, 2010)

ah here go the real drives in the 2nd vid haha


----------



## PhysXerror (Oct 23, 2010)

Ive always wanted to build something like this, would be kicka$$!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 23, 2010)

i think that guy is a metalworker of some sort

you just dont get that skill over night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with don.  He's got some experience with fabbing/metals.  It's amazing what he did though, I'm speechless!


----------

